# FOOD EYES- PIC's PLEASE



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is the look I get every evening when I am preparing Scudders dinners. He will not break this stare! He is my non picky eater

Anyone else care to share pictures?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

this one too!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Ha ha, he is cute. I FORGOT to feed Lizzie this am. She went upstairs to sleep in with dd and I just forgot. About 4 pm I was getting the stare


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

see my avatar? THAT is 'food eyes' ... also ..." are we EVER going for a walk" eyes... LOL


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL cute! Brody isn't that subtle. He is always starved at noon. He runs around in circles and will whap his little dish so it jumps up and down on the floor (even though I'm already getting out his food). Then he wolfs it down!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

misstray said:


> LOL cute! Brody isn't that subtle. He is always starved at noon. He runs around in circles and will whap his little dish so it jumps up and down on the floor (even though I'm already getting out his food). Then he wolfs it down!


That's what Scudder does in the am. I call it his happy dance. He runs around in circles and then does little mini hops! It really looks like he is dancing!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL our babies are so cute!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yeah! Picasso loves his food!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Here is the look I get every evening when I am preparing Scudders dinners. He will not break this stare! He is my non picky eater
> 
> Anyone else care to share pictures?


And you stopped in the middle of preparing his dinner, to take photos, with him staring at you like that and licking his chops???!! Oh, Linda, you are a cruel one! :biggrin1:

Augie has a very intense stare, but I don't think it has ever been over food. Unless it is rotisserie chicken from the deli or cheese! But not his own food. Finn gets pretty excited over food. I don't know if he stares or not - very seldom see his eyes.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

ound:What a doll!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAHA! I didn't think about that! He just looked so cute & intense I just had to take a pictures. I wander what was running through his head when I stoped to take the picture!


Whatever the reason they give us that stare, I love it. Sometimes I think he just adores me!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is the, "Feel sorry for me" look I got this morning, while preparing his breakfast. Those eyes get everything! SPOILED!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What gorgeous babies!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

O'Bluff said:


> Oh yeah! Picasso loves his food!


Look at Picasso! Wow, has he ever lightened! We need to see more photos of him! I wonder if that is how Finn will end up looking. As he looks a lot like Picasso in your sig photo.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I second that! More Picaso!!!


----------



## ilaienae (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww how cute, I love this thread!

This is Baxter's potty stare. (Ignore the messy room!!) He doesn't go to the door, he comes and gives me the stare of doom.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Baxter is absolutely darling! Augie will stare when he has to potty too. He goes out on a schedule, but sometimes he has to go in between. And if he doesn't give up the stare, we figure we better get him out there. They just bore holes with those eyes, don't they???


----------



## ilaienae (Aug 13, 2008)

They do bore holes with those eyes. Baxter likes to give "The Stare" when the neighbor dog is outside barking so that he can go out and check out the commotion, when I know very well he went potty just 10 minutes earlier.

When I try to ignore the stare he just stares harder.....if that is possible. Sometimes I try to move a pillow or something so that it blocks the stare and he just moves and readjusts so he can continue to stare into my soul guilting me into letting him outside. Crazy dog.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, Baxter sure has that look! If only these guys could talk. They really are trying!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is Henry waiting for his chicken treat, as I used precious time to take the photo!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, Henry really has food eyes and mouth! He is smiling!!


----------



## ilaienae (Aug 13, 2008)

Henry is so cute! You can just see him thinking, "Chicken!! I see it!! I know you have it!! I can't wait!!!! Chicken!!!"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash is my boy who uses his eyes for food...Jasper just comes to us (or the door) and gruffs and huffs and paws... here's what I see every day twice a day from Cash


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cash means business!! LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The EYES hav it!!! Sorry, could not resist. I am sincere when I say every dog in this thread would have me giving them whatever they wanted...at least for a while. I love all of the "looks"... Sir Winston gives me a very regal look, Dale taught him a "sit pretty" for treats and he does...but I don't have a photo of that look yet. My favorite look from Lady Mia is when I ask her if she wants to go for a walk, but food is a close second..sorry no photos.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey makes a cute squeak noise while waiting for her food . These pictures were taken a few months back .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures guys!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely pictures every one! Mine don't stare at food time they just bounce!! Up and down they go especially Dizzie,sometimes he seems to get to shoulder height with his jump!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

How could ANYONE resist these pups eyes!!!! adorable all of them :hug:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

ACHE waiting for her food... She LOVES eating !!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, you guys have some intense dogs! I thought Scudder could stare, but it looks like he's met his match


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's Molly's food stare.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ooopps I think I need a holiday to recover from the holidays.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

ROFL!!!!!! Great picture Dave! I think you win the prize. Welcome back


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ohhh Dave, I would hate to be the bunny! Love that photo!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> ohhh Dave, I would hate to be the bunny! Love that photo!!


Oh Flynn that bunny is still alive and kickin, Molly's buddy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

shimpli said:


> ACHE waiting for her food... She LOVES eating !!


Ache is not fooling around while waiting huh? It appears to be serious business for her!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

gelbergirl said:


> Ache is not fooling around while waiting huh? It appears to be serious business for her!


How serious she looks, ahhh... She is hungry and Mom playing with that camera. Not good.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hahaha, I am loving all of these pics and stories! I think the boring-eyes look must just be another Hav trait. Cey free-feeds so I know he's not staring at me for food. He also will just come get affection if he wants it, and he ALSO lets me know when he wants to go out. So it's for none of those reasons why he stares at me, but sometimes I turn and look at him and he is staring at me so hard, it's like he's trying to drill holes in me with his eyes lol! Just sitting there, staring at me... he doesn't stop when I notice either lol! Even I say something like "What?", he gives a little half-wag but still keeps on staring...


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Look at Picasso! Wow, has he ever lightened! We need to see more photos of him! I wonder if that is how Finn will end up looking. As he looks a lot like Picasso in your sig photo.


Wow, you're right, I didn't even recognize him lol! He is beautiful though!

I keep wondering when/if Ceylon is going to turn white. So far, he's lightened considerably but is still pretty sandy-colored:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

WHY won't photos work for me anymore?

Anyway, here is the photo I was trying to share:
http://heather.koyuk.net/puppy/7_2011/sandy_dog.jpg


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Heather:

I can only guess at why uploading photos is not working for you. Are you uploadigng from another site or directly form your computer? Did you resize the photo?

The link didn't work for me. I got this message:

403 Forbidden 

You are not allowed to access this page. Possible problems:
Missing index file 
Misconfigured mod_rewrite settings in .htaccess 
Authentication Failure 
Incorrect file or folder permissions


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Coach worries that I'm not catching onto his training technique. I just don't seem to do what he tells me with those eyes and squeaks. 

I'm thinking colored flash cards might help me understand...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love this thread and took thsese two pictures with small camera and still could not up load to my computer, until today after dumping some stuff. Note Boo Boo always looks away when listening, I guess so his big ears can hear.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures! Yes, your guys do have food eyes


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boo Boo is looking fantastic, Robbie. You'd never guess he was so sick just a short time ago!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics Robbie, yeah they're saying "get that can opener out."


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Thanks for the kind words about Boo Boo he is doing well just a bit wobbly in the rear and he does have bad arthritis so the prednisone is helping in many ways. At the Vet they all come to say hello he's their over 90 (in human years) miracle model and always happy, he does not prance he racks and loves the attention!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

the boys always, always get things together. If Jasper gets a kong so does Cash. But Cash always, always finishes his first and then lusts after Jaspers. He has learned he needs to leave Jas be, either because we tell him to or Jasper growls...but here is what happens.

look closely in the background...cash laying low.









how come he still has one?








stay back! this is mine!








why? WHY?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

jasper and cash LOL!! what a cute little picture story!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG adorable story Missy - LOVE the shot of little black face longing in the background.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

All the pictures are so great! I keep forgetting to take one. Or maybe I already did.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Omg!!!! Love it Missy!!


----------

